# Error V58



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

My newer bolt which was working previously for a fewer months started having weird issues with fios. My channels are either going black or im getting an error message of Please contact cable provider error V58. Have troubleshot everything inside house and received new ont. 4 Verizon techs have been out to my house, and have tried 4 different cable cards. I am from Hamilton NJ, and have heard of a few other people with similiar problems. If anyone could assist in anyway that would be greatly helpful. Becoming to be very frustrating


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Are your SNR levels and channel signals too high by any chance?

Many people have reported the same issue here, repeatedly, and most recently here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=541770


----------



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

Have tried attenuation them and brought them to the levels tivo suggested still not working


----------

